# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Sonos One, smart speaker, Sonos, Inc., Santa Barbara, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Sonos, Inc.

Home page - sonos.com/one

sonos.com/google-assistant

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sonos announces Alexa-controlled wireless speakers"

by John Biggs
October 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Sonos One hands on

Published on Oct 5, 2017




> The new $199 Sonos One speaker has Alexa built in, so you can control the music and your smart home devices with just your voice. It sounds great — like most Sonos speakers do — and will take on the Amazon Echo, Google Home, and Apple’s HomePod when it goes on sale October 24th.

----------


## Airicist

​Sonos One is the best sounding smart speaker you can buy

Published on Oct 17, 2017




> The Sonos One takes what was good about the Play:1 and improves it in every way making it one of the best smart speakers available.

----------


## Airicist

How to set up Alexa voice control for Sonos speakers

Published on Oct 19, 2017




> CNET shows you how to enable the Amazon Echo voice assistant to control your Sonos speaker system

----------


## Airicist

Apple HomePod vs Sonos One

Published on Mar 1, 2018




> Apple's HomePod launched long after Sonos, Amazon, and others put out smart speakers, and the result is a product that emphasizes superb sound over Siri. So how does it compare to the Sonos One, which does multi-room audio and works with Amazon's Alexa? Senior Editor Lauren Goode compares the two in the latest episode of Versus.

----------

